# Knitting needles on international flight



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

To my dear knitting friends: 

Can any one tell me if knitting needles are allowed on board an international air flight? I'm checking for a friend who will be flying a Canadian airline to the far-east.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Definitely not with Qantas, Air New Zealand, Singapore Airlines or British Airways,
don't know for sure about Canadian flights, but I think International flights may all be under similar flight laws.

Probably more accurate information can be obtained from the relevant airline, simply go on to their website for customer information


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

tryalot:
I called the customer service desk for Air Canada, the CSR said according to their reg, only plastic knitting needles with rounded tips are allowed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is from the Air New Zealand website:
"Can I take knitting needles and/or crochet hooks onboard? 
Answer:
You are able to take knitting needles and/or crochet hooks onboard if travelling domestically throughout New Zealand.

If you travel internationally you are able to take them onboard out of New Zealand but if you are transiting and flying through another country you will need to check with their security as this policy is country dependent."

I think this could be the situation with any airline - that they permit them, but airport security staff may confiscate them.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

you're also going to have a better chance with bamboo or plastic circulars. I read about a woman who would wear her circulars like a headband and start knitting once on board, don't know how that would go down...


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, just ask the airline. I am flying from Glasgow to Vancouver in a couple of weeks and there is no problem with me taking knitting or crochet hooks with me on the flight. PS print any reply if it is allowed, just in case an over zealous air steward says no.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

PS and that was with wood, plastic or metal needles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just did a round-trip visit to London from Chicago and American Airlines or TSA had no problems with my bringing my short circular bamboo needles and work with me onboard. Being able to knit on board is an entirely different situation - crammed in the middle seat of a 737 plan with two BIG guys on either side, I was not able to have enough room to comfortably knit..bummer.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

From US to and from Mexico...no problem.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

bamboo never even get noticed...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I know they are NOT permitted on QANTAS, Pacific Air, Thai Airways, Jetstar.
On these flights I have also had to remove a nail file I always carry in my glasses case (after all, I am a woman and might break a nail). I also always carry at least 5 biros and was told to pack 4 of them into my checked-in luggage. I carry a fold-up mirror/comb combination (plastic) and was told to put that into checked-in luggage as well, along with a spare battery I had for my Kobo ereader light. 
I would phone the relevant airline and get their reply in writing because I have been told certain things over the phone and when I have arrived at check-in been told something totally different.



Unicorn said:


> To my dear knitting friends:
> 
> Can any one tell me if knitting needles are allowed on board an international air flight? I'm checking for a friend who will be flying a Canadian airline to the far-east.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Unicorn said:


> tryalot:
> I called the customer service desk for Air Canada, the CSR said according to their reg, only plastic knitting needles with rounded tips are allowed. Thanks for your help.


I just flew Air Canada. I took circular ebony needles and had no problem whatsoever. This is true for JAL which I flew to China. In fact, I have stated this before on this forum; I have flown all over the world and never had a problem with one exception and that was in Mexico and an overzealous TSA. My daughter in law went thru with her knitting and I was stopped.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I just flew Air Canada. I took circular ebony needles and had no problem whatsoever. This is true for JAL which I flew to China. In fact, I have stated this before on this forum; I have flown all over the world and never had a problem with one exception and that was in Mexico and an overzealous TSA. My daughter in law went thru with her knitting and I was stopped.


Yeah, Mexico's fun. The 1 time I had a problem wasn't with my knitting, but with a sewing repair kit with a pair of scissors that were only about 1.25" long and were so dull they wouldn't even cut the thread in the kit. TSA lady took them after examining them for about 15 minutes. I think she thought they were cute.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

headlemk said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > I just flew Air Canada. I took circular ebony needles and had no problem whatsoever. This is true for JAL which I flew to China. In fact, I have stated this before on this forum; I have flown all over the world and never had a problem with one exception and that was in Mexico and an overzealous TSA. My daughter in law went thru with her knitting and I was stopped.
> ...


I have had scissors confiscated, even though they won't cut hot butter. Then my sis gave me a pair of special TSA approved scissors and I haven't had a problem since. Not to say that I don't hold my breath every time my knitting basket goes through the xray scanner, but so far, I have never had a problem, except as stated with the little toad in Mexico. And I'm taking all over Europe, the Middle East, Far East, etc.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't want to start a big flap, but is anyone else a bit resentful that a few more of our freedoms have been usurped by radical "religeous" idiots who decided to ram planes into the WORLD TRADE CENTER? By the way, this is the 11th anniversary of that tragic day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If it makes us safer, then I'm all for it. Didn't enjoy the 45 minute wait at Heathrow airport - first to chit chat with a Security Guard--How long were you here (on the passport) - what did you get to see -- where did you buy your scarf...and on an on while hundreds of people were left waiting - many of whom may have missed their planes. Then had to answer more questions and go through security check (including getting "patted down") before we could head to our gate. I'm not sure how the first screening added to anyone's safety!!


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

last time I flew I was making socks on bambo double pointed and had no problems. 
The scissors I carried with me are a pair of childrens fiskars that have a rounded tip. I might have had some metal crochet hooks in my tool bag and everything want thru ok.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I have had no problem with circular needles but a word of caution. The air line representative you contact cannot predict what security will do! Restrictions are different from airline to airline and Foreign country flights are much more restrictive.
Ginny


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Unicorn,

The best thing to do is look at the TSA website right before any flights. I looked every day, just to be on the safe side, before I flew to Oregon from SC in February this year. I carried a small pair of bamboo knitting needles with a work in progress on them (tips were covered with rubber tip protectors) and I carried a baby blanket that I was crocheting with an aluminum hook. I also had a pair of small scissors that folded closed and one plastic tapestry needle. No one questioned my work except to compliment the baby blanket. I understand the TSA rules might change from day to day or week to week. Just check their website. I also printed a copy of the page that showed what was allowed and knitting needles were on it.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I flew from Minneapolis to Amsterdam in 2005 and 2008 with bamboo circular needles. No questions asked. I always carry a self-addressed, stamped, padded enveloped just in case I am asked to give up my needle so I can mail it to myself. Also, please remember the TSA agent has the final say - regardless of what is printed on the website. It is not worth arguing with the agent.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

What is allowed today, right this minute, may not be allowed tomorrow, or even 5 minutes from now! When threat levels rise the scrutiny of carry on items becomes more critical.

I work in the airline industry, even if security allows you through with your knitting needles...the flight crew actually has the final say so. What one airport lets you through security with, another may not. What one flight crew allows, another may not.

To be on the safe side, especially with international flights, put your project on inexpensive, plastic needles and install a lifeline just prior to arrival at the airport. If your needles don't get the pass through, pull your work off the needles tie up the ends of the lifeline, toss the cheap needles in a trash can and be off on your merry way. Meanwhile pack your "good" needles in your checked baggage.

You may not be able to knit comfortably anyway, as has been pointed out by another poster. Pick up a knitting magazine, tuck it away in your carry on (don't look at it first though, so you can truly get "into it" if you cannot knit). Be prepared for contingencies.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Schubie76 said:


> I flew from Minneapolis to Amsterdam in 2005 and 2008 with bamboo circular needles. No questions asked. I always carry a self-addressed, stamped, padded enveloped just in case I am asked to give up my needle so I can mail it to myself. Also, please remember the TSA agent has the final say - regardless of what is printed on the website. It is not worth arguing with the agent.


Thanks for that information. That is a great idea to have one of those SASE's along just in case.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Well! My friend found the plastic circular needles and bought the yarns she needed to keep her busy while flying. Can't wait to hear from her when she comes back.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, the self addressed, stamped envelope won't work. While in theory, it's a good idea - mail boxes have long been removed from the public access areas of air ports. You'd have to leave the security area and search for one. That could be quite a search.

The mail boxes were removed as it would be all too easy for someone to drop an explosive device into.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently emailed British Airways regarding this question - they said it is not up to them, but depends on the rules applied by security at each airport.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Julia, it goes beyond what security at each airport allows. The flight crew ALWAYS has the final say so on what is allowed or not allowed on their aircraft.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Julia, it goes beyond what security at each airport allows. The flight crew ALWAYS has the final say so on what is allowed or not allowed on their aircraft.


I can understand their point of view, but it sure does make it difficult to abide by the rules, when nobody can/will tell you what the rules are! ;-)


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's really not a "point of view", it's FAA regulations. It may not be convenient at times but it is necessary for the safety of all. Rarely does a flight crew have to step in but it does happen.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's really not a "point of view", it's FAA regulations. It may not be convenient at times but it is necessary for the safety of all. Rarely does a flight crew have to step in but it does happen.


Trust me - this is a subject I take very seriously and I am fully in support of measures to improve safety - regardless of how 'inconvenient' those rules might seem to a few individuals. My husband works for a major airline and if I get this wrong I might not just lose my knitting needles - he could lose his job! for this reason I will take the safe option and leave my knitting at home :-( - BUT - it is VERY frustrating to know that it _might_ be OK to take knitting on board but, due to the uncertainty and lack of clarity over what is and isn't allowed, I have to impose upon myself what could be completely unnecessary restrictions.

For the flight(s) I have in mind it has nothing at all to do with the FAA - I will be travelling between London, Singapore and Hong Kong - but the same principles apply.

In an earlier posting you made a good suggestion - I shall treat myself to a knitting magazine and force myself to save it for the flight! :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Julia...I hope you get a fantastic magazine with pages filled with breathtaking patterns and articles.

TSA only covers US airports and Julia is correct the FAA is also a US agency.

Knitting/crochet are wonderful pastimes but there are occasions when we have to refrain...weddings, funerals, work, traveling on crowded public transportation, etc..

Another good flying "pastime" is to take a tablet of paper and finally work out that perfect pattern you've always wanted to create.

Sometimes I get to fly "jumpseat" on company planes and while I love to knit while flying, there are other things you can do.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> What is allowed today, right this minute, may not be allowed tomorrow, or even 5 minutes from now! When threat levels rise the scrutiny of carry on items becomes more critical.
> 
> I work in the airline industry, even if security allows you through with your knitting needles...the flight crew actually has the final say so. What one airport lets you through security with, another may not. What one flight crew allows, another may not.
> 
> ...


What a great idea, wish I'd thought of this on my recent trip UK to Florida. Needless to say I packed 3 WIPs in my luggage, and only managed 1/2 a round of a crochet doily the entire 3 weeks!! Am now busy catching up :wink:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

AND TSA APPROVED SCISSORS ARE ___________________ ???


pattibe said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > pattibe said:
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scissors without sharp points...like children's scissors. Go to the TSA website for more information.

A floss container has a very tiny cutter that will cut thread or yarn easily and is allowed.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

All this talk reminds me of why I don't fly anymore. Except for my trip from the east coast to the west coast in Feb this year, the last time I flew anywhere was in 1981. It is just too dangerous to fly, in my opinion, I'm prone to air sickness, and I am claustrophobic to boot. It's not meant for me to fly, lol. I like to drive or we travel in a motor home. I can knit, make coffee, make lunch...makes traveling fun for me again.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Air travel is actually the safest method of travel. Automobiles are far more dangerous..as are bicycles, motorcycles and given the number of hit and runs involving pedestrians...walking isn't all that safe either!


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure it is but like I mentioned, I am prone to air sickness and claustrophobia. Not a good mix in an air plane, lol.


----------

